# Crazy Idea - mounting cable/AV boxes outside house



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you have an RF remote, why not put everything in a closet, or in another room? there is no reason to have the boxes right next to the tv, put it somewhere easier and run cables to TV


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

They way my house is setup (its a bi-level) there are no closets in that room. The nearest location would be the attic which would be on the opposite wall with no easy way to get the cabling over there. I would be looking at probably a 30' HDMI cable when going up to the loft ceiling and then across the length of the room into the attic.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

what about the closet in an adjacent room?

why not just put the stuff on a bookshelf in same room?

To do what you suggest, I assume you'll have to cut out a stud or two to make enough room for your equipment. It's not difficult to do ( google instructions on framing a window opening), but neither is fishing wires up or down a wall.

don't take this the wrong way, but if you think running a couple cables through your attic is too difficult, are you really willing and able to cut a hole in a load bearing exterior wall, frame it so it properly carries the load of your roof , then do all the exterior work to make it weathertight so you won't ruin your equipment and compromise the structrual integrity of your entire house?


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, what I should have mentioned in my OP was that there used to be an in-wall AC unit there. When the previous owners put in central air, they closed it up. So there is already an opening framed out behind the sheetrock.

This isn't my #1 option but just something that occurred to me - I couldn't find anything online about it so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, that does change things a bit. But personally, I still think I'd just put it in a cabinet somewhere in the room, or elsewhere in the house. especially since you have already invested in the RF remote

How close was the A/C to where the TV will go? How do you plan to run wires ( surface or in-wall) Where is the power source? Those A/C units usally had a 220 plug a foot or so away, so I assume you'll convert that to 120v and run a powerstrip cord from there into the A/C "nook"? If so i think a cabinet on the floor would give you a much cleaner look.


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

*No problem*

I think the answer you're looking for is that it's not a problem. Insulate it, keep the moisture out, and MAKE SURE it can breath to keep the temperatures down. The air need to circulate. Heat is your enemy. Put your surround sound receiver above all other components as it runs very hot.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

onetec said:


> I think the answer you're looking for is that it's not a problem.


Sounds to me like he was hoping someone would talk him out of it :yes:


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Sounds to me like he was hoping someone would talk him out of it :yes:


I would hope someone would talk ME out of it! :wink:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One of the main problems is sealing that opening
Just like a window it will need to be properly flashed & sealed or it will lead to leaks & rot


----------

